# Hilfe! Mein Stör schwimmt auf dem Rücken.



## Selfmade (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. 
Ich habe 2 __ Störe in meinem Teich. Einen gekauften Diamantstör ca 45 cm lang und einen selbst geangelten Wachsdix ca 70cm lang.
Beide schwimmen seit etwa 3 Jahren zusammen in meinem Teich doch seit 2 Tagen schwimmt mein Wachsdix nur noch auf dem Rücken.
Kiemen sind tief rot und haben keine Sichtbaren parasieten, der ganze fisch ist äußerlich und augenscheinlich __ parasiten frei. 
Auch weist er keinerlei Verletzungen auf.

Brauche dringen Hilfe, habe Angst um meinen Fisch.

lg an alle Selfmade


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Selfmade!
Mir ist nur das Problem mit den Fadenalgen bekannt, die verstopfen seine Kiemen.
Du hast sie schon 3 Jahre, wird wohl keine richtige Info für Dich sein!
Aber ich schau mal in die Bücher. Google Doch mal Krankheiten bei __ Störe!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## PeterW (22. Apr. 2015)

Hi,
auf alle Fälle ganz dringend für massive Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2015)

Wäre evtl. EMS ein Grund? (Wie war die Fütterung und das Fressverhalten im Winter? (sofern zu sehen) Wie ist der Körperbau?)


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2015)

Ganz wichtig: Welsche Fische leben noch in Deinen Teich, und schätz mal ein ob die __ Störe 
Stress haben?  Stress= laute Geräusche, Bauarbeiten, Strassenbau oder Rüttelmaschinen!

Hallo Addmins! Darf ich zwei Tabellen abscannen und hier einstellen?

Das Buch heißt:Störe von Frank Kirschbaum!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Selfmade (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, danke schonmal für die antworten, wir haben einen Teich mit sehr vielen Nährstoffen deswegen hab ich auf regelmäßiges zufüttern dieses Jahr verzichtet, für die sauerstoff zufuhr ist direkt als ich dieses "problem" bemerkte neu gesorgt worden mit einer zusätzlichen sauerstoff pumpe ph wert habe ich grade eben neu gemessen er liegt laut messstäbchen bei ca 7.
zum weiteren fischbestand: wie oben erwäht ein etwas kleinerer diamantstör dazu kois, ein großer spiegelkarpfen, gründlinge und ein paar goldfische


----------



## Selfmade (22. Apr. 2015)

der körperbau sieht wie für einen stör üblich aus wobei ich glaube dass der diamantstör eventuell etwas zu dünn ist, dieser jedoch zieht emsig seine Bahnen wie eh und je


----------



## PeterW (22. Apr. 2015)

Der Stör ist im Gegensatz zu Koi oder anderen ein Dauerschwimmer und auch im Winter rastlos.
Ich denke nicht zufüttern war daher auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Das in Verbindung mit Sauerstoffknappheit
kann da schon ausreichen das der Stör dann dermaßen schwächelt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2015)

Hi Selfmade,

Acipenser gueldenstaedti  heißt übrigens Waxdick. Wachsdix klingt eher nach "Baustellentoilette aus Bienenschweiß" 

da Du schreibst der Diamantstör sieht "eventuell zu dünn" wird wohl ein EMS vorliegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Addmins! Darf ich zwei Tabellen abscannen und hier einstellen?


Nein, leider verstößt das gegen das Urheberrecht.


----------

